# high temp problem ( homebox XL,cooltube and 5 '' 350m3 extractor )



## charlesweedmore (Apr 1, 2009)

i have major temp problem ( 27C in homebox  for now,it will be hotter in summer ) .
i have 5 '' extractor (350m3 ) @ 5"cooltube with 600w dual spectrum hps.i also have a 400m3  carb filter.i have homebox XL .

 homebox XL growtent  is 1,2 metre X 1,2 metre X 2 metre. it is in a room where 5 metre X 6 metre ( yes it is a big room )

exhaust  fan extracts  air from tent to outside of room (in fact,outside of house from roof ) where homebox in it .

we are in spring and it is almost 22 C here. in summer,it will be getting hotter ( more than 25 ) 

the temperature in the grow tent is always  5 - 6 C hotter than room. what can i do to decrease temperature in homebox ?

if i upgrade my extractor,i will have to change my carb filter ,too. ( that shits are expensive ) .so i want to solve my problem without buying new carbon filter .
my current Air flow:
carbon filter> cooltube>extractor>outside of the tent

i can add a 5 '' extractor for cooltube (new airflow would be like this :  air flow1 : outside of tent > cooltube > extractor>outside of tent,airflow2 : carbon filter> extractor > outside of tent )

homebox doesnt have extra vent holes for cooltube.i also have to buy homebox flange and homebox reducer ( total cost of homebox flanges to penetrate 2 holes for cooltube is 60  )

if i had darkroom secret jardin,i would choose this :
( air flow1 : outside of tent > cooltube > extractor>outside of tent,airflow2 : carbon filter> extractor > outside of tent )

or i can simply add 5'' extractor for active intake .

Adddind a 5'' rvk extractor for active intake is simplier ( and cheaper ) for me . cant i decrease temperature by adding a 5'' rvk extractor as active intake ?

What is the benefit of active intake extractor ?

PS : if i add extractor for active intake,the air would come from the room where homebox in .i cant bring air from outside of room where homebox in via active intake . 


which is better ?


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 1, 2009)

charlesweedmore said:
			
		

> i can add a 5 '' extractor for cooltube (new airflow would be like this : air flow1 : outside of tent > cooltube > extractor>outside of tent,airflow2 : carbon filter> extractor > outside of tent


 
This is your solution. If it were me I would have an intake fan to match the cfm's of what you pull after the filter. For example. I have a 737 cfm fan pulling through a 40"x18" carbon scrubber. With that filter and fan I am only pulling 620 cfm's due to the filter. So my intake filter is rated at 590 cfm's (best match I could find). I cool my hoods with seperate fans.


----------



## charlesweedmore (Apr 2, 2009)

so do you have 3 seperate fans ?

1 fan to pull air from tent 
1 fan for cooltube
1 fan for active intake  
 ?

arent 3 fans overkill ? they must be very noisy .in addition,why dont you use only passive intake ?


arent you fine with only 2 fan ? ( one fan for cooltube and one fan for exhaust )


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 2, 2009)

Hello Charles 

Moving air in and out isnt really going to solve your heat issue, if warm/hot air is going in your your tent, taking the warm/hot air out is simply moving warm/hot air.

You need cooler air going in your tent, so you need to cool the intake air, the only way I can see around the problem is to get an an air conditioner/cooler in your room to cool the air down.

eace:


----------



## charlesweedmore (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi HippyInEngland 

temp in homebox is always 5- 6 C hotter than room ..

is it  normal ? can i do something to decrease this difference ?


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 2, 2009)

You will always be hooter in the tent. But if you are cooling the bulb with hot air from in the tent then you are defeating the purpoase.


----------



## charlesweedmore (Apr 2, 2009)

thanks
the cheapest way to buy an A/C. i found an used portable ac unit for 100&#8364;
it is like this :
http://www.compactappliance.com/900...motion=Nextag>Overstock>PAC901WREM&src=NEXTAG

but,

 A/C will blow very cold air to plants ,is it good ?

( i am newbie and it is my first grow )


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Apr 2, 2009)

*I rigged something on my A/C unit with 6" aluminum ducting and blew it in the bottom intake on my XL. putting that big arse unit in the tent took up valuable floor space (like 2 plants worth) 

27 c is around 80 f right?  is that during the heat of the day with your light on? I would not sweat that that much, imo. 

Summer time for me I shut down completely now, as the weather up here stays in the 100 + sometimes 115 - 120 f, try cooling your tent with that :hubba: + lets not even talk about running a portable A/C, 1000w light, fans and the house A/C  my electric bill was kinda crazy - the reasons I shut down in summer and just keep my moms going in the house, I wish I had cooler temps like you*


----------



## charlesweedmore (Apr 2, 2009)

guys,
i turn on lights at daytime and turnoff at night.of course temp  in daytime  is hotter   than nights..

if i turn on the lights at night,and i turn off the lights at day time,temp would be less ..

is it good idea ?


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 2, 2009)

It is up to you chuck. Anything you do to keep the temps down is good.


----------



## charlesweedmore (Apr 2, 2009)

@buddyluv,

i read on a forum that '' the lights should be opened at dawn to prevent to be stressed on plants.

i dont know if it is really true .


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 2, 2009)

I am not sure if I grasp that question fully, what does open mean as far as lighting? My lights and fans to cool them kick on at the same time. My intake and exhaust are fully independent of the fans for lighting. I have my intake/exhaust hooked up to a CAP controller so that when my room gets to a certain temp. my fans kick on and cool the room to 7 degrees below my set point. The fans that cool my light are always running as long as the light is on.

Here is a link to a thermostat that can be used to run an intake and exhaust, they even have one that can control your temps from day/night. replace the xx with tt for the links.

hxxp://www.randmsupply.com/productdisp.php?pid=556&navid=6

hxxp://www.randmsupply.com/productdisp.php?pid=112&navid=6

hxxp://www.randmsupply.com/productdisp.php?pid=113&navid=6


----------



## charlesweedmore (Apr 3, 2009)

no mate ,i mean ,i read at somewhere that " we must make my plants to  think they are under real sun .therefore we turn on lights at the dawn (DAYBREAK ) time. for example  dawn (DAYBREAK) is  5 a.m.  here. the sun appear at dawn,so we turn on lights at dawn time  "

i think if we turn on lights at night time ,temperature will be cooler.. we make 12 hours light and 12 hours darkness in flowering period you know. i turn on lights( 12 hours light )  at daytime and turn off (12 hours darkness ) at nights ..

however, as you know   temperature is always higher at daytime in the world ( because there is sun at daytime : ) ) i think if we i turn on lights( 12 hours light )  at night ( when there is not sun on the sky ) ,temperatute would be less ..

but i had read somewhere that "" we must make my plants to  think they are under real sun .therefore we turn on lights at the dawn (DAYBREAK ) time. for example  dawn (DAYBREAK) is  5 a.m.  here. the sun appear at dawn,so we turn on lights at dawn time  "


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 3, 2009)

No You can flower at night if you want. There are several growers here that do it for the exact reason of lower temps at night. The plant has no idea what the real sun is doing in an indoor operation. You basically control the sun and all of it's other environmental factors.


----------



## charlesweedmore (Apr 3, 2009)

thanks mate,i  found a solution for temp  problem.i drill the window and i will buy new intake fan ( 220m3 ) and it bring fresh air from outside to tent.i hope this will work.


----------



## White WidowMaker (Apr 3, 2009)

I do the same thing.  Also helps to keep the bedroom a few degrees warmer in the cold winters!



			
				BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> No You can flower at night if you want. There are several growers here that do it for the exact reason of lower temps at night. The plant has no idea what the real sun is doing in an indoor operation. You basically control the sun and all of it's other environmental factors.


----------



## Relentless999 (Apr 7, 2009)

Dude, can you please post up or pm me a link to where u got all the fans?  Im in the process of doing a 600 watt homebox L or xl, prob xl since I see u are having heat problems with a 600 in a xl.  
Any other info on ur setup would be GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 7, 2009)

Where you at bud? He is in the UK.


----------



## Relentless999 (Apr 7, 2009)

Im in the US, but Im really just lost on fans.  I hate to hijack this thread, but its hard to find others that are using the homebox, and I like it so much.

Any advice on what exact fan to get, I would greatly appreciate it!

thanks, and sorry for the hijack man


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 7, 2009)

What are the dimensions of the box, what light will you be using? I can recommend a complete fan set-up but I need to know these specs first.


----------



## Relentless999 (Apr 7, 2009)

my thread is in gen indoor, labeled help please.about to order..
its a 3.2'x3.2'x6.6'
600 watt hps..
thanks man!


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 7, 2009)

I answered in your thread.


----------



## charlesweedmore (Apr 18, 2009)

mate i bought my all items from germany because i cant find anything in where i live.
if you live in USA,there are many growshops .


----------

